# How much should I charge?



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking for an hourly rate to charge for chipping away at concrete to remove it. This would be a garage floor around a drain. Also removing a leveling concrete that was poured over the garage floor. I want to charge the maximum reasonable number here. No other bids on this project.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

carlspackler said:


> Looking for an hourly rate to charge for chipping away at concrete to remove it. .


Only you can decide what your time is worth Carl.


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok. Is $50/hr too much for someone to pay for this kind of work?


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

carlspackler said:


> Ok. Is $50/hr too much for someone to pay for this kind of work?


Only if they feel it is. Some people would think that $5/hour is too much to pay for that kind of work, while others would be happy to pay $100/hour. Forget what people "want to pay"- you need to decide how much you need to charge per hour for your time, and never work for less.

Bob


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

I guess I was just looking for what a reasonable number would be. $5 is not reasonable and neither is $100. I need to bill this to an estate and I want the rate to pass the smell test. Just not sure what some people charge to do this kind of manual, yet delicate labor.

Thanks.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Carl,
I suppose that you need to have a handle on what the hourly rates are in your area, what you need to clear per/hour to meet your expenses, and a feel as to what the customer is thinking. Personally, I will no longer go out on a job for less than $35.00 plus material, and my shop time goes from $25.00 to $45.00/ hour and up depending on what kind of car the prospective client is driving,:whistling and how much of a pita that job will be.

Or you can figure a daily rate that is an absolute minimum for getting in the truck, divide by 8 and there you have the low end for bid purposes. 
Even if the job only takes say 5 hours, I would charge for a full day since there is the drive time on either end, and the time spent looking at the job in the first place. Just don't ever sell yourself short.

JVC


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks JVC. That's what I was looking for. I had thought $50/hr was where I wanted to be, but had no idea if that was highway robbery or peanuts.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

I wouldn't pay you by the HR. to remove concrete if you showed up with a hammer and chisle, give one price for the job, maybe by sq. ft., I can rip out a whole driveway in an hr. with a backhoe and truck and pour new the same day, $50 wouldn't cut it then.:w00t:


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*hourly rate*

anything i do by the hour is $60 per hour for 2 men and equipment.if it is just me with no laborer i charge $40.00 p/h.with a min of $100.doesnt matter if i am there 30 mins or 2 hours it is 100.00.also if i have to drive out of town for the job it is from the time i leave home to the time i leave the job.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

carlspackler said:


> Looking for an hourly rate to charge for chipping away at concrete to remove it. This would be a garage floor around a drain. Also removing a leveling concrete that was poured over the garage floor. I want to charge the maximum reasonable number here. No other bids on this project.


I would just pick a number thats not to high and not to low and do the job for that. Meaning don't give a hourly rate. This is how much i will charge you to do the job.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

747 said:


> I would just pick a number thats not to high and not to low and do the job for that. Meaning don't give a hourly rate. This is how much i will charge you to do the job.


can you explain in more detail, I don't quite understand?


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

747 said:


> I would just pick a number thats not to high and not to low and do the job for that. Meaning don't give a hourly rate. This is how much i will charge you to do the job.


This is actually a good point. Maybe I should just pass this off as 'job'. Bill a flat rate. I will consider.


----------

